# Jerks driving past while riding alongside the road-Rant!



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Ugh. :c Honestly I can't offer much advice except keep exposing him to cars really. Basically the entirety of my riding is done on roads and I've dealt with real jerks before too. I honestly prefer people don't slow down because honestly it freaks my horses out. When the cars just go past they're fine, but when a car slows down to the point it is barely moving and creeps pass like a friggen predator stalking them, then I've had to deal with some freak outs. But honestly when they SPEED past it's just as delightful on gravel, I and my horse have been showered with rocks, mud, etc before. Another thing I've dealt with is people that want to honk when they go past, this is usually people I know that are saying 'hello' sort of deal, but it never ceases giving me heart attacks. 

One time I had a minivan pull up next to me and this lady jumps out and runs over to my horse to ask me questions about it, what breed is it? what's it's name? etc and then wanted me to bring it over to the window of the van so her kids could pet it. 

Anyway, sadly jerks are just something you have to deal with when riding on the roads :/ can't offer much advice, but I hope your horse gets his confidence back!


----------



## horsedream568 (Nov 29, 2013)

That would make me so freaking mad!!! I was riding my friend's horse one time along a gravel road. There wasn't shave for us to go much further then about two feet away from the edge. Then this ******ed person comes flying down the gravel road in a LOUD pickup showering us with gravel. The horse freaked out slightly and almost reared! Greer! Then to make matters worse the guy slams on the brakes and BACKS UP and starts making fun of me and my friend. He was probably 19. Sigh.... some people...


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I have this problem all the time, unfortunately. My horses must be at deaths door (just joking) before I consider them quiet enough to ride by the roads around here. People refuse to slow down on gravel or paved roads when passing horses, frequently rev their engines when passing by, and honk just to irritate us further. I wish I could call it in, but I'm always focused on the horse at that point, not the stupid idiots in the vehicle. 

My mare has some issues with cars revving by when driving a cart. The guy that trained her had someone else drive her in a big open field while he sped by with his truck at 45 mph. Pretty soon she got over it, although it does resurface now and again. You might think of doing that. Have your horse in hand first, and on a lead line, and have someone drive by. Decrease the distance between the car and the horse if possible, then do it mounted. It may or may not work, but at least it's something! Good luck!


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I just believe that people are idiots and u have to protect u and your horse, so be prepared for anything and don't take things for granted. My biggest help was to take my horse to the train because its big, loud and it rattles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was riding a very quiet STB gelding. He wasn't spooky at all, perfect on the road. One day we were riding on the road, and some jackass with the back of his tarp untied was speeding down the road and my horse did spook a little a bit. He was going really fast, he could have atleast slowed down some so his tarp wasn't making so much noise.

It's just one of those things. But I like the desensitizing idea.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

:/ people can be so rude! I'm sorry you had to go through that. Maybe try having a friend drive back and forth past you on the road to work on exposure with an element of control via the driver. Good luck!

I've had many people honk and wave as they drove past us- really, where's the logic in that?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

The sad thing is there are way too many idiots out there and it's illegal to shoot them. Although, a few years ago, I did chase down a 4-wheeler driven by a young hormone, right down the hill and into the back yard in the middle of his large family picnic. Told him the rules of the trail in no uncertain terms. It was quite an audience! They were certainly attentive. Guess the horse really impressed them.
I hope your horse is able to pull himself together. Just stay safe.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't offer any advice since I don't ride my horses on the road for this very reason. I hope you and your horse get it sorted and he overcomes this newfound fear thanks to the idiocy of the person who did this.

A lady who I know around here had the same thing happen to her on her young tb only they bottled her as well if I remember rightly, didn't shake her horse up quite as much as it did to yours, but somehow she chased down the culprit and may have given him a smack with her riding crop.... Yeah, I suggest you don't follow that one, she got done for assault and the idiot that had it coming to him got away free


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

That is terrible and in the UK you could report him if he did it on purpose and the driving was dangerous as it is part of our Highway Code to pass horses slowly and wide(https://www.gov.uk/road-users-requiring-extra-care-204-to-225/other-road-users-214-to-218 ).

All our horses have to be used to traffic as we regularly have double decker buses overtake us on a relatively narrow road, as well as meeting tractors and lorries. Most car drivers slow but not all of them, but we always smile and wave to thank them anyway.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Sometimes I wish my horse WOULD jump on top of the car and stamp all over it.... Something like this. 




I can tell you that the idiot trying to get the horse wound up, would think twice before doing it again! 

Obviously I would have no wish for my horse to get hurt... In case you thought I was really mean.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Where I live there are no dirt or gravel roads. There are only paved ones although some are more "rural" then others. I have to ride along the roads some in order to gain access to some of the trails. Most people are oblivious and just drive by without moving over a bit or slowing down but there are a few who are downright rude. I've had people honk as they're going past, come within inches of catching my stirrup, and yell loudly (intentionally trying to scare my horse). My horse is completely desensitized so he never reacts, much to their chagrin. My latest idea has been to carry a air horn with me and blow it whenever an irresponsible driver passes. I'm sure that would get their attention  
As far as advice, I would work on desensitizing your horse around the farm. Get him completely used to cars, trucks and everything. Have a friend rev the engine of their car and honk while your horse it standing next to it. Wait until he doesn't react at all in this type of controlled situation before you bring him out on the road again. Good luck!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

One great way to desensitize to vehicles is to follow them on your horse. horses are much more bold and capable when they follow what is scary, rather than standing by it or walking by it. 

So I have followed ATV's, tractors, bailers, bobcats and other loud equipment in the pasture whenever I can, to help my horses adjust. Whenever my neighbors do work in their fields, they know I'll be over soon on a horse, lol!

PS. Bailers are the best. And ask the driver to honk and rev their engine as much as they are willing to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't pass your fears onto your horse. If you become nervous that will tell him there is something to fear. Check your state laws regarding the speed limit when livestock are alongside the highway. I'll bet there aren't too many Manitobans who know that the law about reducing speed (I forget to what speed) is still on the books.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If you had a license plate, you could still report them, I'm sure; at the very least for aggressive driving.

Anyway, people are just...stupid. And inconsiderate. Glad to hear Sock and you are both ok x.x


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I was definitely going to work on desensitizing him but some of the specifics have given me better direction I think.  I also want to work pretty heavily on basic trust and respect. I might have taken for granted how level headed he is the vast majority of the time.

I SO wish I had gotten his plates. If I ever see him in the area again I'll get them, there aren't very many silver cobras with blue racing stripes out there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

